# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  ATMEL programmators (lpt, com)

## deivs001

Tā kā ir/būs nepieciešamība iestūķēt kodu šajos mikrokontrolieros, tad gribēju apjautāties cik izmaksā šāda programmatora nopirkšana. Vai arī izdevīgāk ir salodēt pēc kādas pamācības.
Cik ātri apskatījos programmatoru cenas sākas no pāris dolāriem un beidzas >60$. Kādas tad ir atšķirības starp šiem dārgajiem un lētajiem programmatoriem?
Paldies!

----------


## Vinchi

Ja gribi ātri un pa lēto uztaisīt programmatoru uz LPT tad paņem saspraud detaļas uz SD12N montāžas plates pēc STK200 shēmas.

Ja taisies pirkt kaut ko dārgāku tad varu ieteikt ATAVRISP2 vai arī programmatoru kopā ar mācību plati STK500

----------


## Epis

Ja grib pa lēto tad reku viss vienkāršākais LTP ISP AVR programmeris:
http://www.lancos.com/prog.html tur ir programma ar kuru programmē un shēmas.
 vārdsakot tas vidū ir signālu bufferis, tākā ja gribi var arī pa taisno slēgt AVR pie LTP porta, nekas slikts notikt nevar, jo abiem ir 5V TTL, vienīgi varbūt signālu kvalitāte būs švaka, tādēl itkā to bufferi izmanto. 
man ir šāds programmeris un bīj bišķi jāpačakarējās kamēr pareizi uzlodēju tā lai viss strādātu, ja labi pameklē tad vaidzētu būt topikam kur ēs šo programmeri lodēju  ::

----------


## SnacK

Uztaisiju no tā paša LancOS.com ISP (STK200/300) programmētāju, nekādu problēmu, aizgāja viss ar pirmo! Lēts, vienkāršs un darbojas bez problemam.

----------


## deivs001

Kā ir ar barošanu  šim?

Vajag atsevišķu vai "ēd" no LPT?

----------


## GuntisK

Atsevišķu...

----------


## karloslv

Principā nevis atsevišķu, bet barojas no tās shēmas, kuru tu programmē. Paskaties taču pats shēmā.

----------


## GuntisK

Nu jā- tā arī gribēju es teikt. Vēlu naktī vnk nestrādā galva...

----------


## Pocis

Tagad sakuši izlaist kompjus,kuriem nemaz nav paralēlais ports.
Tagad kasu pakausi,ko darīt,jo arī manam nav. Ij dārgu pirkti neko  negribās,ij gribās uzķimerēt vienu devaisu.

----------


## jeecha

Veel ljoti leets variants ir http://www.fischl.de/usbasp/. Vieniigi vaidzees kaadu citu AVR programmeri ar ko firmwari ierakstiit  ::

----------


## deivs001

> Veel ljoti leets variants ir http://www.fischl.de/usbasp/. Vieniigi vaidzees kaadu citu AVR programmeri ar ko firmwari ierakstiit


 Kas varētu piedāvāt šādu pakalpojumu par atlīdzību?

----------


## Vikings

Ja vajag firmwāri ierakstīt un ja TU dzīvo Rīgā un vari piebraukt tad varu ieprogrammēt. Kā reizi pats to projektu pamazām bīdu augšā.

----------


## deivs001

Nedzīvoju Rīgā. Varbūt, ka varam ar LP (Latvijas Pasta) starpniecību to izdarīt?

----------


## Vikings

Starp citu uz kādo proci taisi plati? TQFP vai DIP korpusā? Varam jau plati arī kopā sabīdīt, vnk pasūtot lētāk sanāktu.

----------


## deivs001

Pagaidām ir vajadzīgs priekš DIP. Priekš - ATmega8 AVR

----------


## Delfins

Viking, negribi šitādu? (atmega8 tqfp)

http://h.myftp.org/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p ... t;h=master


Man ar vajadzētu programmātoru.

----------


## Vikings

Delfīn Tev viņi pieejami? Man viss ir tādā stāvoklī, ka tikai atliek iztrasēt plati. Domāju taisīt ar miniUSB vadiņu, TQFP korpusā. Kastīti arī baigi foršu Ormixā atradu kā reizi šim projektam.

----------


## Delfins

Ko tu domā ar `iztrasēt plati` ?
Tu runāji par plates pasūtīšanu, tur ir projekts, kur ir uzzīmēta PCB, tik jāpasūta  :: 

PS: tik neatradu otrās puses zīmējumu

kaut gan ar mini USB būtu dažreiz ērtāk, kad vajag garāku vadu.
Ja uztaisīsi otro plati, iesp. man vienu ar vajadzēs (ja tu domā līdzīgu shēmu)

PPS: nē, man tādi nav, tāpēc interesējos par programmētāju, jo pašam vajadzēs priekš 128-megas.

----------


## Vikings

Shēmu izmantošu oriģinālo USBASP. Iztrasēt es biju domājis savilkt, saprojektēt. Man visas detaļas ir PCADā samestas, savienotas, tikai jāizvieto un celiņi jāuzzīmē. Moš pat pa brīvdienām to izdarīšu.
Korpuss Ormixā nav kāds no Z sērijas kurus biezā slānī tirgo arī Arguss, bet savādāks - kvalitatīvāks un foršāk uztaisīts.
Vadu izvēlējos jo man kompis parasti stāv uz grīdas, attiecīgi vads programmators -> procesors jātaisa salīdzinoši garš, kas var radīt liekas problēmas. Un vēl baida tas, ka tādu platīti iespraustu USB portā viegli var nolauzt. Sākumā tieši skatijos uz to projektu.

----------


## Delfins

ja sanāks lētāk, tad no Tevis gribētos vienu  :: 

US $15.99


http://cgi.ebay.com/USBasp-ATMEL-AVR-AT ... 1266r11510

----------


## jeecha

Leetaak par 15$ gan jau ka uzcept var, bet tikai nereekjinot ieguldiito laiku... Baidos ka shitaadaam lietaam vieniigaa ekonomiski pamatotaa atbilde ir - eBay kjiinieshi.

----------


## Delfins

Nu ko var darīt, ja preci piedāvā lētāk un tur ir tāpati shēma?
To biš iztērējam naudu sākuma minimālajm komplektam, lai turpmāk varētu visu darīt paši ko mums vajag  :: . Galu galā progeļim jābūt 100% drošam.

----------


## Vikings

8Ls... Hmm, protams, ja taisītu lielā vairumā tad jau atmaksātos. Droši vien plates pasūtīšu ar rezervi tās gan varešu notirgot un tālāk jau var lodēt paši...

----------


## Vikings

Plates gatavas, vienu salodēju, atklājās, ka USB D+ ar D- esmu sajaucis vietām. Izlaboju, pieinstalēju un tagad cenšos tikt skaidrībā ar softiem kas un kā. Iespējams, rīt jau būs priecīgas ziņas.  ::

----------


## Epis

Varēji tur uz plates neko nelabot, jo cik saprotu caur USB komunicējās parasta atmega48 ar parastiem IO tākā atiliek izmainīt pašā programmā pinus vietām un lieta darīta  ::  vienīgi ej un atrodi tajos kodu palagos to USB IO pinu.

Neaizmirsti ielikt kādu bildi  ::

----------


## Vikings

Tur nav tik vienkārši ar programmu jo viens USB vads iet pie divām proča kājām, otrs - pie vienas.
Jā, protams, būs bilde, kad viss būs normāli salikts.  ::

----------


## Velko

> vienīgi ej un atrodi tajos kodu palagos to USB IO pinu.


 Nuja... dikti jau nu grūti ir pamanīt failu, kas saucas _usbconfig.h_ un tajā _USB_CFG_DMINUS_BIT_ un _USB_CFG_DPLUS_BIT_ defainus  :: 

Problēmas varētu rasties ar to, ka viens no tiem vadiem (neatceros kurš) darbina INT0 interruptu. Varbūt ka var uzkarināt to interruptu uz otras edges, bet hvz.

----------


## Delfins

Offtp: Starpcitu Sandisk karšu lasītajam arī vadiņi sajaukti, resp. neiet ar standarta USB vadu, bet ar viņējo iet. besī ārā... kur tik tizli var izdomāt..

----------


## Vikings

Aizgāja tā lieta. Mājās laikam kaut ko nepareizi esmu izdarijis, darbā viss aizgāja uz pirmo reizi. Tātad mājās pamēģināšu visu sataisīt kā vajag un kaut ko ieprogrammēt caur avrdude.

----------


## Velko

Kā tad beigās sanāca - biji sajaucis tos vadus vai kautkas ne tā salodējās? Man pašam gan tāds aparāts jau ir, bet šķiet, ka pēc platēm (ja tās ir pareizas) varētu būt pieprasījums...

----------


## Vikings

Jā, biju sajaucis vadus. Samainot vietām viņš uzreiz atpazinās un pieinstalējot giveio arī avrdude viņu atpazina. Jūs mani iedvesmojāt mēģināt mainīt softu specifiski priekš manas plates. Principā atradu definīcijas kas jāmaina. Ja nemaldos tad Velko bija izveidojis savu modifikāciju usbaspam tad jautājums viņam - kādu kompilatoru jāizmanto šim softam? Vnk ar C esmu diezgan vāji pazīstams. Valoda virspusēji saprotama, bet jau gatavu projektu sabāzt iekš AVRstudio nesanāca.

----------


## Velko

Izmantoju GCC-AVR. Tā kā strādāju zem Linux, tad visa kompilēšana man sākas un beidzas ar _make main.hex_ komandas palaišanu iekš _firmware_ apakšdirektorijas.

Ar WinAVR vajadzētu būt līdzīgi.

----------


## Vikings

Velko +1, man izdevās nokompilēt.  ::  Var būt pat šodien izmēģināšu izdarīt izmaiņas programmā.

----------


## Vikings

Izdevās arī palaist izmainot softu - usbconfig.h failā samainot vietām D+ un D- pinus un izmainot pārtraukumu uz pretējo fronti. Bet ir nianse, kuru sākumā piemirsu un noņēmos labu brīdi kamēr iedomājos - USB pieslēgtā devaisa ātrumu taču nosaka pēc tāpie kuras līnijas ieslēgts pull-up rezistors. Attiecīgi nākas ne tikai mainīt softu, bet arī to rezistoru mānīt citā vietā.
Paldies Velko par palīdzību.  ::

----------


## Delfins

Mans kāreiz atnācis no ķīnas.
Žēl, pagaidām nav ne plates, nekā kur notestēt. 

Uz atmega48 iraid uztaisīts.

----------


## midix

Un kā ar COM programmeri? Esmu bišķi iesācējs, domāju tagad, kādu cept - LPT ar buferi vai COM. Kāda reāli lietošanā atšķirība ir starp tiem?
Un kā jūs parasti programmējat (jautājums tāpat, intereses pēc   ::  ) - slēdzat vadu klāt pie mikrok. jeb izņemat mikrok. no kontaktligzdas (ja tāda ir) un ieliekat ligzdā uz programmera? Pēc idejas pirmajā variantā sanāk, ka var barot no mikrok. shēmas, bet tā kā ir vadi starp mikrok. un programmeri, var gadīties traucējumi (ir lasīts, ka shēmās bez bufera vada garums nevar būt lielāks par 10cm)? Jeb buferis tiek galā ar šo traucējumu problēmu?
Otrajā variantā it kā vieglāk - nav jāvieno nost viss, kas piehimičīts uz shēmas pie mikrok., bet atkal problēma, ka jāvelk barošana klāt uz programmeri?
Kādi būs pieredzējušu AVR lietotāju komentāri?   ::

----------


## Pocis

Vispirms vajaga izlemt,ko tad tu īsti gribi programmēt un noskaidrot,kādi dzelži ir pieejami.Tad var izlemt,kādu programmeri salodēt vai nopirkt. Man kompim nemaz nav paralēlais ports,tak što LPT programmeris atkrita pats no sevis.

----------


## M_J

Ir gan tāds, gan šitāds. Nejūtu būtisku atšķirību. Dažādībai it kā derētu vēl ieviest pie USB porta spraužamu, bet nopietnas vajadzības nav. Tā kā pamatā strādāju ar SMD komponentēm, tad nekāda mikrokontrollera pārspraušana nenotiek, slēdzu klāt pie platē ielodēta standarta 6 kontaktu programmējamā štekera. Tā kā uz plates bez kontrollera ir arī citi strāvas patērētāji, tad viens pats COM vai LPT ports visu to saimniecību ar stabiliem 5V nobarot nevar. Tāpēc barošanai izmantoju 9V kronas bateriju (+LM7805) , kas ar izolācijas lentu pietīta pie programmatora plates.
 p.s. šī konstrukcija reiz izraisīja nopietnas bažas lidostas drošībniekiem, jo no amerikāņu filmām mēs visi zinām, kā izskatās bumba ar taimeri vai tālvadību.

----------


## midix

o, spridzeklis uz Atmel, tas laikam ir labais   ::  

Izskatās, ka viss būs atkarīgs, kāds kontakts vai vads mētāsies vietējā veikalā - LPT vai COM. Līdz Latgalītei man 200 km, tā ka jāiztiek ar tādiem lietotu vadu krājumiem, kas dabūjami, bet manā pusē tādu nav daudz.

Vēlāk pamēģināšu USBAsp programmeri uzcept, saka, labs esot.

----------


## Vikings

> Vēlāk pamēģināšu USBAsp programmeri uzcept, saka, labs esot.


 Ir ir labs. Varu arī plates zīmējumu piemest.  ::

----------


## midix

::  ar platēm gan man problēma, sākumā neuzskatīju, ka esmu tā aizrāvies ar elektroniku, ka vajadzētu iemācīties  ar gludekli pārnest lāzera toneri un ar kodināšanu nodarboties. Graizīju plates ar nazi, kas izgatavots no tērauda zāģa ripas. Kad uzgraizīju šitādu te: 
http://rf.atnn.ru/s2/avt-tun2.gif
(A1 bloku gan savādāku taisīju)
tad pieleca, ka bišķi par traku. Bet tad no elektronikas kaut kā pagāju malā, aizgāju profesionāli uz programmēšanu. Tagad tikai vienkāršas shēmas uz prototipa plates (ar sagraizītajām līnijām un caurumiem) taisu un ar to pašu nazi. Kaut kā roka neceļas ar ķīmiju un gludekli iesākties. Gan jau tas USBAsp ar nazi griežot arī darbosies   :: 

Tam USBAsp kā sapratu ir svarīgi pareizu kristālu un stabilitronus salikt, lai negļuko.
Šitāds kristāls
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=19245
ar diviem 22pF kondensatoriem derēs?
Un kuru stabilitronu labāk:
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?products_id=30
jeb
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?products_id=7079
? 
Hm, laikam nav jēgas maksāt 5s vairāk par lielāku jaudu?
Kaut kāda reāla atšķirība ir vai ņemu Atmega8 jeb Atmega48? Zinu ka fuse biti atšķiras, bet kas vēl? Oriģinālajā shēmā ir 48, bet raksta, ka 8 ar ejot. 8 sanāk 2x lētāks, kāpēc tad oriģinālajā shēmā 48 parādīts?   :: 

Re ku mega8:
http://www.scienceprog.com/building-and ... ntrollers/
vispār bez stabilitroniem iet   ::   nez, cik stabils tāds variants.

----------


## karloslv

oftopiks, BET: gludeklis un toneris nav vienīgā amatierim pieejamā metode, kvalitatīvāka un manuprāt tikpat ērta ir fotorezista plašu metode

----------


## Velko

Ar stabilitroniem ir tā - bez tiem aparāts gluži nerakstās iekšā USB specenē, kura nosaka, ka datu līnijās jābūt zemākam spriegumam - 3.3 vai 3.6V precīzi neatceros. Tomēr, tā pati specene nosaka, ka USB hubam jāiztur (nedrīkst svilt nost), ja līnijās padod arī 5V signālu. Esmu mēģinājis gan tā gan tā - man darbojās bez problēmām. Tomēr esmu lasījis baumas, ka daži laptopi ne pārāk saprotoši izturas pret 5V signālu.

ATmega48 ir jaunāks izstrādājums, bet tajā ir mazāk flasha un RAMa, tomēr pietiekoši, ja reiz autors tā apgalvo.  Domāju - oriģinālajā shēmā parādīts 48 tāpēc, ka 8 pēc kāda laika vairs nevarēs nopirkt (iespējams, kādās valstīs jau tagad nevar). Man USBasp ar ATmega8 darbojas bez problēmām.

----------


## midix

Savācu detaļas kopā, šonedēļ taisīšu tādu:
http://www.aplomb.nl/TechStuff/PPPD/MyFinalPPPD.png
shēmas autori esot pievērsuši īpašu uzmanību uzticamībai un drošībai, pētot iemeslus, kāpēc dažos gadījumos LPT ports tiek nosvilināts un rodas mistiski gļuki. Vēl tajā lapā 
http://www.aplomb.nl/TechStuff/PPPD/PPPD%20English.html
apkopots daudz ieteikumu, kā drošāk lietot LPT progeri un kā palaist to uz XP. Kā sapratu, starp progeri un proci ieteicams likt nevis plakano vadu, bet ekranētu printera vadu, tāds par laimi mētājas mājās, nāksies pagraizīt.
Varbūt kāds jau ir mēģinājis tieši šo progera variantu? 

Ja neko nenosvilināšu, tad vēlāk ķeršos pie USBAsp uz mega8, ja sanāks, tad LPT būs rezervei  ::   Ja tomēr LPT nosvilināšu, tad vēl paliek COM ports   ::

----------


## Delfins

Palīdziet tikt galā ar Atmega8 un USBasp.

USBasp tā kā ir uzinstalēts.
Atmega8-16AU pieslēgta pie 16Mhz krsitāla. Viss pēc shēmas. Barošana caur 7805 stabilizēta.

ISP izvadi itkā pieliki (MOSI->MOSI,MISO->MISO,SCK->SCK,). Bet ir tā, ka ar progISP taisot  Read-FLASH (un jebkuru citu operāciju) izlec "Chip Enable Program Error". Google neko neatradu.

USBasp ir no eBay gatavais. Kaut ko daroties, mirgo sarkanā, tipa signāli iet uz programmētāju.

----------


## abergs

Un RESET:
[attachment=0:3nftoq6v]USB_ASP_block.png[/attachment:3nftoq6v]

----------


## Delfins

`Reset` tas domāts targeta RESET?
Man šis pie SS ir (pin14 TQFP). Pārlodēju, *nekā NAV*... 3x nomirgo (pieļauju, ka 3x mēģina nolasīt) un tas pats paziņojums  :: 

Bez ie-programmēšanas nav neviens veids kā pārbaudīt vai mikrene dzīva? nu kaut vai nomērīt kādus pinus uz esamību/neesamību īsais/neīsais un t.t.!?

AVRdude man vispār nerulē, uzkārās. ne paziņojumu, nekā..

----------


## Velko

RESET nozīmē savienot programmatora SS ar targeta RESET.

Targeta ATmega galīgi svaiga? Baigais klupšanas akmens (pats arī kādreiz ilgi štukoju kas par vainu), ka svaigu atmeli mēģina kustināt ar pilnu ātrumu (bez saslēgta Slow SCK jumpera).

Lai varētu programmēt ar pilnu ātrumu targetam jāgriežas ar vismaz 1.5 MHz. Tomēr svaigs atmelis darbojas uz iekšējā oscilatora ar 1 MHz, nepievēršot uzmanību tam, ka pielodēts kvarcs. Uzliec SLOW jumperi un pamēģini.

Vēlāk tev vajadzēs šādā pašā režīmā pārslēgt fuse bitus, lai izmanto kvarcu. Pēc tam varēsi laist uz pilnu ātrumu. Bet ar fuse bitiem gan ĻOTI UZMANĪGI - neraksti, kamēr neesi pārliecināts ka būs pareizā vērtība. Ja salaidīsi tos dēlī, tad čipam vairs nebūs nekāda clocka un atdzīvināt būs pagrūti.

Par īso/neīso - nez, es parasti ar parastu ķīniešu testeri paskatos vai uz piniem kāds spriegums pazib  ::

----------


## Delfins

Tad ko man likt?
Uzlikšu LOW, ok..
Fuse bitus kādus?

*STRĀDĀ!*
Ieliku šitā: SLOW
SUT0/1=11
CKSEL0=1
CKOPT=1
Calibration=1Mhz

====

Jautājums tāds, ko darīt tālāk?
Man ir pieslēgts 16Mhz kristāls. Ir uzrakstīta demo proga


```
#include <util/delay.h>
#include <avr/io.h>
#include <avr/iom8.h>

#define LED PD4


int main(void) 
{
	// define pd4 as output
	DDRD |= (1 << LED);

	while (1) 
	{
		PORTD |= (1 << LED);    // switch on
		_delay_ms(100);
		_delay_ms(100);
		PORTD &= ~(1 << LED);    // switch off
		_delay_ms(100);
		_delay_ms(100);
	}

	return 0;
}
```

 Iekš koda neko vairs nevajag? settingus uz oscili un t.t.
Kādas būs darbību secība pie pirmās flešošanas? Kādas frek un t.t. ? 
un pie reizes kādus fusebitus likt turpmākajos soļos?

===========
PROGisp vēl neliku "Program Fuse"... pēc flešošanas arī LED sāka mirgot.. bet izskatās, ka tas tešām strādā uz 1MHz.. baigi lēni mirgo. Nu labi, tas sīkums, galvenais, ka programma ieflešojās un strādā korekti  :: 

Ko darīt talāk? Kāds Calibration/FUSE/SUT jāliek (tur tikai līdz 8MHz pieejams), lai uz pilno jaudu palaistu?

----------


## Velko

Lai pārslēgtos uz kvarcu bija jāmaina CKSEL un CKOPT.

Tā ir ATmega8? Tad šķiet, ka pareizā komanda lai pārslēgtu fuses bija:


```
avrdude -c usbasp -p atmega8 -U hfuse:w:0xc9:m -U lfuse:w:0xef:m
```

 T.i. CKOPT uz 0, CKSEL uz 1111, pārējie biti - defaultie. Vismaz pašam USBasp, kurš griežas ar 12 MHz ir šādas vērtības.

Ja pēc šitā atmelis vēl darbojas, tad viss kārtībā.

Vēl, pirms #include <util/delay.h> ieliec:


```
#define F_CPU 16000000 UL
```

 _delay_ms() vajag zināt ar kādu frekvenci procis griežas.

----------


## Delfins

Es ar ProgIsp flešoju.
a vēlāk usbasp uz 12Mhz spēs sadarboties ar 16Mhz strādājošo Atmegu8, ja Fuse ieflešošu??
Bail jau likt...

kādi tev SUT biti? Izskatās mums 1:1 USBasp. manējais arī uz 12Mhz kristāla.
Esmu iesācējs, nelamāt, sākumā gribu piedabūt strādājošo Atmegu8 lai varētu trenēties. Vēlāk to flešošanu sīkāk pētīšu.

F_CPU man ieseto Makefile opcija. WinAVR komplekts rulē  ::

----------


## Velko

He... nācās meklēt skrīnšotu priekš tā ProgIsp - nebija bijusi darīšana   :: 

Spēs sadarboties, jamais jau tāpat (ātrajā režīmā) ar 375 kHz programmē. Galvenais, lai targets negrieztos pārāk lēni, par variantu ka būtu par ātru neesmu dzirdējis.

SUT biti man defaultie - SUT1=1, SUT0=0. Bet īstenībā tie nav pārāk svarīgi. Nosaka, cik ilgi atmegai jāpagaida kamēr nostabilizējas barošanas spriegums un var sākt strādāt. Es parasti atstāju uz Slow rising - 65 ms startup laiks jau nav kas tāds, ko uz aci varētu pamanīt.

Tie 12 MHz vairāk ir tāpēc, ka tas labi nodalās uz USB Low Speed, kurš kustas ar 1.5 MHz. Ar lēnāku nevarot paspēt laicīgi USB atbildēt. Ja ātrāku tad vajag 24 MHz, bet tādā ātrumā vairs paši atmeļi nestrādā.

----------


## Delfins

Nu izskatās, esmu nokāvis ar Fuse bitiem. neprogrammējās... sākumā bija. Visi FUSE `1` bet programmā bija delay(500) starp midzināšanu, un mirgoja pārāk ātri. Atslēdzu CKSEL0=0 un viss.

Kā lai paceļ?

----------


## abergs

> Kā lai paceļ?


 Ar High Voltage Programming vai samest uz ātro ģeneratoru un padot clk uz XTAL1,
frekvenci gan  neatceros (google>>>).

----------


## Velko

Tātad palika CKSEL=1110 ?

Man izskatās, ka esi pārslēdzis uz Ceramic Resonator. Šķiet ka tagad nāksies lodēt nost kristālu un likt to rezonatoru. Iespējams, ka arī ar kādu lēnāku kristālu varētu strādāt.

Vēl palīdzot, ja barojot iekšā XTAL1 kādu ārējo square-wave signālu kautkur 32+ kHz frekvencē. Šeit nu diemžēl iestājās tas "atdzīvināt būs pagrūti" moments  :: 

Itkā High voltage nav obligāti - galvenais lai atmelis atkal sāk darboties - dabū takts signālu.

----------


## Delfins

Skaidrs. Pagaidām nolodēšu čipu, pārlodēšu vadus, jo tagad viss piņķerīgi izskatās, un normāli testēšu bez Fuse-testēšanas.
Kad būšu gudrāks, mēģināšu celt augšā no miroņiem - nav jau liela sāpe, pusotrs latiņš  ::

----------

